# When was the Witch King of Angmar revealed to be a Nazgul?



## Elmoth (Jan 16, 2022)

Hi there!

well the thread title says it all. I am game-mastering a RPG game for a bunch of friends in Arthedain in the 1350s TA. It is a remix of several stories and adventures, where they play dunedain rangers from Arthedain trying to fight the growing power of Angmar. Like trying to save the Titanic with a bucket, I know.

Now, it has come up in the game that we do not know if the Witch King is known to be a Nazgul. they were doing research on a local family that happened to have links with a nice chap called Annatar that, being so nice, helped the elves with some ring building. And well, the gaming session derailed into a lore discussion regarding the nazgul and the witch King. And nobody was the wiser about what the characters would *REALLY* know about their main antagonist. The people of Arthedain (well, the refounded Arnor since they just reintegrated Cardolan) know he is a sorcerer all right, no issue here. But...

1. Do they know he is that long lived? Angmar is just half a century old after all, well within the life span of most numenorean rulers.
2. Do they know he is undead?
3. Do they know he is actually a Nazgul?

any help here would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Cheers
Xavier / Elmoth


----------



## ZehnWaters (Jan 17, 2022)

Thaaaat's a good question. At least by the time Glorfindel made his prophecy.


----------

